# Marshall's Cabin Fever



## Brett Diaz (Mar 25, 2006)

MARSHALL'S R/C RACEWAY


Come and join us for some real fun and racing


CABIN FEVER—2008 STYLE

The Cabin Fever weekend has been one of our more popular events. We have scheduled this race; the 10th annual running; for the last weekend in February as always. The dates are Saturday February 23 and Sunday February 24, 2008. The oval racers will run on Saturday, start time 12 Noon.
The road course racers will run on Sunday, start time 12:00 noon. There will be concourse events both days at 11:30 AM. 
10th anniversary tool box plaques will be handed out for all participants.
No entries accepted on race days. Must be signed up by friday Feb 22 2008.
Saturady will be the usual oval classes plus any 'special' class with at least 3 entries.
Sunday will be the usual road course classes with stadium truck; both Mini's and 1/10 scale.
This is a double points event for the regulars.

Any futher questions contact by phone 570-729-7458
Bill or Dot Marshall

Marshall's hilltop Hobbies
55 Altoona Farms Lane
Honesdale, PA 18431

A decent hotel to stay at:
Central House - 570-729-7411

Friday Feb 22 2008
The track will be open for practice from 10:00 am till 9:00 pm for practice


----------



## Brett Diaz (Mar 25, 2006)

Gentlemen. If your interested in coming out to the race. You can pre-register at the shop. Tell your freinds and buddies to join us. It is a great time and you are guarantee'd to some fun and great racing.


----------



## Brett Diaz (Mar 25, 2006)

Back to the top
On road racing is a blast at this track and you couldnt ask for
a better place to race.


----------



## ghuber (Mar 1, 2004)

Brett Diaz said:


> MARSHALL'S R/C RACEWAY
> 
> 
> Come and join us for some real fun and racing
> ...


I thought you said Feb 2nd!!!


----------



## Porksalot4L (Nov 4, 2002)

the onroad at marshalls is really tough. the locals are glued to the track making it tough for out of towners to compete! That makes it more fun though! come on out guys!


----------



## Brett Diaz (Mar 25, 2006)

Lets not forget to join in the on raod fun at marshall's.
Dot and Bill are looking forward to seeing some new faces for the best 
racing on the East Coast.
Competition is great and th racers are freindly and fun to hang with.


----------



## Brett Diaz (Mar 25, 2006)

Just a reminder.
Signs will not be taken at the track on the day of racing.
Please register by the 22nd of February.
Either by phone or by coming up to check it out and racing.
Deffinately a good time!!!


----------



## Brett Diaz (Mar 25, 2006)

Just 2 more weeks till all the fun starts
Come and join us for some fun and racing


----------



## Brett Diaz (Mar 25, 2006)

This is it.
Last week for sign ups.
Call Dot or Bill at the store.
Remember no sign us the day of the race.
See you all there.


----------



## Brett Diaz (Mar 25, 2006)

2 days left
Lets get ready for some fun


----------



## Brett Diaz (Mar 25, 2006)

One more day till all the fun starts
Oval Saturday and Road on Sunday
Sign up now
Dont miss out


----------

